# Gildenverwaltungstool



## Melmak (14. Februar 2008)

Moin, ich hätte da mal eine Frage, welche(s) Tool(s) benutzt ihr zur Verwaltung eurer Gilde? Gibt es da überhaupt Tools für?


----------



## Noctem85 (14. Februar 2008)

inwiefern tool?


----------



## vanHaven (15. Februar 2008)

Noctem85 schrieb:


> inwiefern tool?




kA?


----------



## Kawock (15. Februar 2008)

GroupCalender und GuildEventManager


----------



## Melmak (15. Februar 2008)

Moin,

na ein Tool, für die Aufgaben in eienr Gilde.. Zum Beispiel wann wer eingetreten ist, wer an welchen Raids teilgenommen hat... usw


----------



## Melmak (15. Februar 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> GroupCalender und GuildEventManager




Das sind schon sehr gute Tools, werd es erstmal mit denen versuchen...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Die meisten haben ein dkp system im internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ober guild event manager ist auch relativ gut .. auch wenn ich die internet funktion besser find .. da muss man nicht ingame zum anmelden ^^


----------



## Melmak (15. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Die meisten haben ein dkp system im internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dkp? dafür brauch ich doch eine DB und Website?!


----------



## Optimas (15. Februar 2008)

ianstuart schrieb:


> dkp? dafür brauch ich doch eine DB und Website?!





Gibts eigentlich Vorlagen für ne Gildenwebsite? Wenn ja wo?

Grüsse Solo


----------

